# Flora Base?



## rudeanduncouth (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anybody used this before? That is all my my LFS had available. It seems pretty good, and all of them use it. Is there anything specific I should know about it?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

I use florabase on my main tank and i use seachem's flourite on the other. I highly recommend florabase. I find it impossible to plant plants in flourite, and extremely ease with florabase. Also, since it's so small, it's very easy to grow small foreground plant in it. I've heard that florabase is similar to ADA's soil and am totally happy with it.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

yes it is similar to ada, helps plants grow really fast.


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Florabase*



rudeanduncouth said:


> Has anybody used this before? That is all my my LFS had available. It seems pretty good, and all of them use it. Is there anything specific I should know about it?
> 
> Thanks


I've used it and wish I was still using Florabase. your plants will love it.


----------



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

*Use it!*

Works well with my tank and easy to plant on. I will highly recommend it. Here's a pic of my tank with FLORABASE.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Florabase turned to mush after about one year and makes planting difficult becuase it's light weight. I've had several folks say this about it after awhile.

I'm not sure why folks have planting issues with flourite, I find it much easier to plant and keep the plants down using flourite/onyx sand. Flourite weighs a lot more and will never turn to mush.

If grain size is an issue, Onyx works great.
Both products will grow the plants well, but I like a heavier substrate material for pruning and planting, I've never had any issues planting fine small foreground plants with the SeaChem products, FB and EC are harder to keep the plants down till they root, both are much lighter weight. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I started using FB in a 20 high and it's worked like a champ. 2.5 bags worth provides enough depth for all types of plants with no problems with uprooting. I'd like to add that the plants I transplanted from a Flourite tank to the FB tank have rooted like crazy! I've never seen such extensive root systems on plants that are two or three weeks transplanted. The root systems looked and felt like they were six months old at the least.

I highly recommend FloraBase.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

"For best results, replace FB at least every 12 months." Says so right on the back of the bag... didn't believe it myself, but I checked that out today @ the LFS during lunch.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

From my experience using florabase for 1 year, flourite for several years, and now aquasoil for a month or two I would say.... 

-flourite stays cleaner looking much longer than florabase
-florabase seems to grow plants better than flourite
-it is easier for me to plant in flourite because the substrate is denser
-florabase is similar to aquasoil, but florabase is a little softer
-at one year I thought my florabase had turned to mush until I did a thorough vacuum of the entire substrate and saw it was actually in pretty good shape, and only some particles disintegrated making it look like everything had turned to mush, I continue to use my 1yr old florabase without problems 

Those are my observations...I have yet to find the substrate I am completely happy with, aquasoil shows promise but I haven't used it long enough yet.


----------

